# 1975 Alindale well boat restored



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Snagged this boat for a great deal. And restored it. First time ever.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*









In the process of tearing it apart. Looks like a piece of junk right now. I decided to rip up the middle bench for more room.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Found a new trailer. It was needed badly. I was scared to even pull the boat home it was so rusted.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Got the boat sanded down. And checking out what it will look like with my yeti on the front.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Ripped the old fiber glass deck up and decided to sink the new one in the boat more. I used 3/4 in wood.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

I decided to glass over where the bench seat was.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Glassed in new rod holders from where it was rusted before. Just used pvc this time and glassed in around it.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Put some primer on the outside of the boat.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Got the outside painted turquoise. Rolled and tipped it.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Alindale well boat restored*

Gelcoated the whole inside. Starting to look good.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Put tuquoise webbing in the white gelcoat and it turned out great and clean looking.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Were those built to get mullet or run traps? Looks like it will fish nicely. Can't wait to retire and build one from design.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got an old 25 hp johnson seahorse from a trade i did. But decided im not gonna keep it. Just want something newer and quite.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Were those built to get mullet or run traps? Looks like it will fish nicely. Can't wait to retire and build one from design.


It was made for running nets. And yea it floats really shallow


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

And this was my choice


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got some rodholders, 4 speakers, and a tiller extension put on.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Another rebuild that turned out great.

I know I seem to be asking this of everyone..... but what did you use for hull paint?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Another rebuild that turned out great.
> 
> I know I seem to be asking this of everyone..... but what did you use for hull paint?


I am only 17yrs old and loved doing all this by myself with no help. I used MEGA GLOSS - 1 Part Marine Topside Polyurethane Enamel from Blue water marine paint. And it is only 50 bucks for a gallon. You can't beat that price anywhere and it turned out great.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lookin like a flats boat. Made my poling platform out of pvc. But i still gotta glass the wood on top of it.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That is a sweet boat


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> That is a sweet boat


Thanks man I appreciate it. It was a lot of work to take on not knowing anything about rebuilding boats.


----------



## gcbecker (Nov 8, 2012)

Boat looks great. Ive always wanted a well boat


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Boat looks great. Ive always wanted a well boat


Yea its a fun boat. I got it mainly for shrimp traps. And puting them out at night. But it fishes awesome.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my platform painted and stickers on. The boat now has a title and is registered.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kinda lookin like a new model of a yellowfin.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

looks great, what is the purpose of the motors being where they are on well boats?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> looks great, what is the purpose of the motors being where they are on well boats?


Well back in the day when the would pull in mullet nets and spot nets the motor being inside the boat kept the net from being caught on the engine.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow dude great job!  please take a bow.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lookin pretty in the water.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

First red in the boat.


----------

